# PC does not swith on. Never goes to BIOS. Restarts itself in 3 seconds gap in a loop.



## chethanr (Aug 10, 2012)

*PC restarts in loop. Never goes to BIOS. Restarts itself in 2 seconds in a loop.*

Hi friends, 
My PC was working absolutely fine. I have just found that the time was not set properly so I set the time in CMOS and then restarted PC. It never booted since then. 
It just went to a loop. It switch itself on. Front end LED and MB LED will glow up and in 2 sec it will shut down. Then again start and repeat the process in loop. CPU fan, Graphics card fan and PSU Fan will run fine during those 2 seconds. I have bought new ram and put it so its not a ram issue. I tried removing HDD, DVD Drive and other peripherals. Same problem.

By the way nice look of new vBulletin upgrade.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Try putting ram in different slot or once reset your bios.


----------



## chethanr (Aug 10, 2012)

How to reset bios?


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

(Carefully) Remove the Battery from the Motherboard .. when the system if Off and power disconnected.

The battery is a shiny flat watch-battery. Remove it for 5-6 secs and then put it back.

I think its your PSU which is problematic.


----------



## chethanr (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay. Ill try that. But PSU should be working coz all the fans works fine. Its a new one Corsair 430 W.


----------



## coolfire92 (Aug 10, 2012)

Must be due to a faulty hardware.Happened to me with my graphic card.
After powering on,fans start and everything then restarts after that endlessly.
Remove each device one by one and check.
Tighten all connections(sata,ram etc).


----------



## chethanr (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay. Thanks.

If i were to change MB which MB should I go for. Please check my current systm config and guide me. I dont need high end MB just to run PhotoSop WAMP etc and also NFS Most wanted


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2012)

Run Memtest+ test #4 and test #6. It can be run from Pen drive. 
Post the result. 
Your problem is a classical case of bad RAM module(s).


----------



## chethanr (Aug 11, 2012)

Removed battery and also tried with basic configuration. Same results no matter what I try. 
Computer swith on for just 2 seconds so no option to run memory test or use USB flash. 
Bought a Brand new RAM same results.
Tried removing Graphics card and all other peripherals. No beep nothing. System just switch on and off in a loop with 2 sec duration.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a similar problem. The culprit turned out to be a stucky power button on my shitty cabinet.


----------



## chethanr (Aug 11, 2012)

How to find out which part is faulty.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

Happened with me too. Had same symptoms. The culprit was the PSU (a cheapo in my case). Fried two mobos back to back. When I took the mobos to get them repaired, I was told that the southbridge has given up in both of them. Had to change almost the whole system.
I think you should take the mobo to a repair shop, and they should be able to tell you whether it's working fine or not.


----------



## chethanr (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. Good idea.

How to check if PSU is faulty? Its a new one "Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 W". MotherBoard LED's and Fans will run for 2 seconds. Does that mean PSU is working fine?

Any idea how to test PSU manually or without MotherBoard?


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

There are various PSU testers available. You can get one from ebay for 250-300 odd bucks, or else get it checked from the repair shop. My PC had the same symptoms, it was starting up, but just restarted shortly. Got the mobo checked and everything got clear. Same thing with two mobos, so gave no second thought to getting the PSU checked, just changed it.

And the repair guy didn't charge a dime for testing the mobos saying he would have charged if he had repaired it.


----------



## chethanr (Aug 11, 2012)

Just found how to test PSU from the Corsair vendor website support page. 

Q: How can I test my power supply?

A: You can easily test a power supply for functionality with a simple paperclip. First, disconnect all the cables from your motherboard and other devices, but leave the power supply plugged into the wall. Next, bend the paperclip until you have a U shape. Find the 24-pin ATX connector and plug one part of the paperclip into the socket where the green wire ends, and the other end into the socket where a black wire ends. Make sure the power switch on the back of the PSU is on, (should be the I symbol) and the fan should spin up. If it doesn’t, your power supply may be bad. > Request RMA.

Going to try this.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ The PSU you are using is OK. Otherwise it won't start up. That paerclip test is suggested only when PC isn't starting up at all.


chethanr said:


> Removed battery and also tried with basic configuration. Same results no matter what I try.
> Computer swith on for just 2 seconds so no option to run memory test or use USB flash.
> Bought a Brand new RAM same results.
> Tried removing Graphics card and all other peripherals. No beep nothing. System just switch on and off in a loop with 2 sec duration.



Memory controller of motherboard have gone bad. Send the board for RMA.


----------



## chethanr (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, correct. PSU is working fine. Its MB issue. Unfortunately, MB is out of warranty and I didn't purchased it. Have to buy new one. Any suggestions? Please check my current sys config. Thank you.


----------

